# nice site in spanish??



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hi everyone, 
i teach in a bilingual program in texas and am looking for a forum (like this) in spanish that i could integrate into a science/literacy/technology block to support the tanks that i hope to set up in my classroom.
this way, we could have a spanish language resource to peruse and answer questions we may have and that the kids could enjoy participating on. i teach 3rd grade and so the reading level wouldn't be an issue.
thanks for any suggestions!
kris


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

There are several forums about planted aquariums in spanish:

http://www.drpez.net/panel/forumdisplay.php?f=105 this one has a lot of traffic

http://acuario.espaiweb.net/modules...orum&f=2&sid=4a3e085e81df354aa23f9b50f91a8520 infopez is a small forum but has very knowledgeable people

http://acuaforos.com/foros/viewforum.php?f=57&sid=56dda6decd3c9f5b5008de8aee0c88d0 second largest forum

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aquaplanta/ this is a mailing list. Lots of aquarists from Argentina

http://www.elacuario.net/foro/index.php?showforum=7

http://www.acuaristasdechile.cl/foro/viewforum.php?f=11

http://www.alquimistadeacuarios.com/foro/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

muchas gracias! ahora, tengo un "starting place".


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i have been hanging out on acuaforos today. i want to state my admiration for everyone who is on the forum and doesn't speak english as their first language. i feel i have a fairly good command of spanish, but between the aquarium lingo, the slang, the regionalisms and the computer slang, it has been an exhausting (but good) experience. i wanted to post a few times and hesitated lest i make a fool out of myself in spanish.
kris


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Don´t be shy, we eat nobody for spelling mistakes  Even we occasionally have a hard time making ourselves clear (25 Spanish speaking countries gives room for a lot of variation). BTW, you have a fellow Texan in infopez, we are glad to have Luis Navarro post there.
For what is worth, here http://www.drpez.com/diccionario/list/1/ it is a glossary of aquarium terms.

I use Babylon translator constantly while surfing the different forums, you can even add additional glossaries and dictionaries to suit your needs. Unfortunately what you can find on the web is a 30 days trial version.

Buena Suerte.


----------

